# What diameter PVC pipe?



## VetTech (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi there... I'm in the process of buying some toys for eventually when I get two baby rats, and I was wondering what diameter of PVC pipe I should get? I would prefer to stick with a size that will also accomodate them as they get older. So if you could just let me know what sizes you are using, I'd really appreciate it! 

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't actually have any pipe like that for my rats (yet), but just by looking at a ruler, I wouldn't use anything smaller than 3 or 4 inches (7-10 cm)in diameter if you want them to be able to fit when they're full grown. Probably even bigger if you're planning on lining it with some kind of fabric. Females also don't usually get as big as males, so that might influence your decision.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If you have boys I'd go 4"+, just for their comfort in it.


----------



## VetTech (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you!! I'll wait to find out whether I get boys or girls, and figure out from there. Sounds like 3" is the minimum diameter that I want though. 

Deb


----------

